# Facebook for Android is full of reviews from old phones!



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

Go the the play store and look for Facebook and look at the reviews.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.facebook.katana

Here is a zip of some screenshots of the reviews.

http://db.tt/Xcq1tQqW

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

No replies?

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

What are you trying to prove? You can switch it to your phone and look at specific reviews designated for your model. Plus Facebook mobile for android/iOS/webos/blackberry/name-of-mobie-platform-here sucks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

I just looked at the reviews and I guess it thought I had that phone. I looked and apparently those are the most helpful reviews cause they were listed first.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

I do find it odd that there are so many one star reviews from the same exact phone, considering how old it is. I'm wondering if possibly they are spam reviews? If thats even possible?


----------

